# a question concerning cnc



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

in the next month or 2 im thinking of get a cnc the 2 im looking at 
are the CNC Shark Pro Plus™ HD Routing System
or the oliver intellicarve 1015.002 any feed back on them would be great
i have some info on both but would like to see what other experience
has to say
http://vimeo.com/14110137


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

I guess not


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Consider the CarveWright!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I haven't heard about the Oliver Intellicarve, but I've have heard positive reviews of the Shark Pro Plus. I'll admit that I'm partial to Vectric software because of it's ease of use, and the CNC Shark Pro Plus™ HD Routing System includes both VCarve Pro AND Cut 3D.

Not sure what you plan on making, but you ought to check out the VCarve Pro - Features and Cut 3D - Features 

You would also have to add your own router, nonetheless of these 2 you mentioned, I would lean to towards the Shark.

Shopbot Desktop is about a grand above the Oliver, and Torchmate has a 2x2 prototyping system and I understand you can put a router on it, but I'm not sure of the price.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

have they solved the table issue with it bowing in the center with that shark
i know the other one they had some complaints with it?
the oliver also does not need a computer tied to it. it reads right from the jump drive 
Thanks


----------



## Routnabout (Dec 17, 2005)

I see a lot of new guys buying these entry level machines. I don't think they have all the quirks worked out of them. I think the bowing on the Shark is an easy fix, but the shark also has some wiring/set up issues, as it the X or Y and sometimes both are running backwards, which is an easy fix also.


----------



## Cuemaker (May 14, 2011)

*Depends on your $$$$ and what U want to make*

I have a k2 cnc 39" x 25" 4 axis servo machine using Vcarve Pro6 and Aspire3. I use bits as small as .020" and it has the repeatability to cut the same holes over and over with the super small bits.... I use the bosch colt (1/4") for most of my smaller work and the larger makita (1/2") for larger heavier work. I paid $8000 for the unit along with the mounts and router and mach3. I like the fact that it has a open table which I have cut on boards as long as 8' by tiling with vcarve or just marking off and resetting to a new position... I couldn't be happier with what I have and would buy again if the case arose... I like the servo's because they always know where they are.....I would check the K2CNC site before I bought...


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

I hope you have solved your issue of finding a machine by now, but when I was looking it took me several months to decide on a machine. (I finally built my own to my specs). But here is a list of a few machines I found to be good quality machines on the net. Blurry customs, Badog cnc, K2 cnc, and if you want to build your own - Joescnc, Solsylva, and buildyourcnc.com has kits. Good luck and Happy Cutting.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

mbr72cnc said:


> I hope you have solved your issue of finding a machine by now, but when I was looking it took me several months to decide on a machine. (I finally built my own to my specs). But here is a list of a few machines I found to be good quality machines on the net. Blurry customs, Badog cnc, K2 cnc, and if you want to build your own - Joescnc, Solsylva, and buildyourcnc.com has kits. Good luck and Happy Cutting.


One of the craziest looking benchtops is a Stinger from cammaster. I think If I was considering the sharkpro I would consider Stinger. even if it was a lot more coin they are extremely well built (welded steel base) and have teh company behind them. They are about as industrial a benchtop as you can get IMO.

To me a good cnc will have a non propietary controller and will have replaceable parts in the controller as well. Gecko components are a good sign the controller is built well.

I need to check out the K2 small machine as well. K2CNC is awesome to work with. If you did not want to drop the Stinger coin then K2 might be a perfect solution. Mike and Ron have helped me out a few times.

I am a fan of DIY cnc though. I am a Joes/CastCNC guy.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

The Intellicarve looks like a nice machine. Compared to the Shark it seems to have more features as standard.

I also like the Stinger from Camaster. 

You may find that you could build a larger system for less than the cost of either machine mentioned.

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I researched the Intellicarve a little further and think it is probably a good value. Built in USB port, Pendent controller, brushless spindle motor, built in alignment and measuring devices, Aluminum bed, Estops and limit stops, linear rails etc.

Proprietary software is a turn off but it says it will import files from V-Carve pro and Solidworks.....

Very interesting.

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I just looked at the instruction manual and it looks like they are using a brushless stepper motor for the spindle????? Interesting.

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I found a video of the machine on youtube.

1015Intellicarve.mpg - YouTube


Bill


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

bgriggs said:


> I researched the Intellicarve a little further and think it is probably a good value. Built in USB port, Pendent controller, brushless spindle motor, built in alignment and measuring devices, Aluminum bed, Estops and limit stops, linear rails etc.
> 
> Proprietary software is a turn off but it says it will import files from V-Carve pro and Solidworks.....
> 
> ...


Could be a good value.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

they have come out with a new version pro 1015.002
which has artcam express software with it when i talked to them they said the newer once has also has updated eletronics and a 2 year warrenty. Im pretty much sold on this one myself and may get this spring.....BTW thanks for all the input guys


----------



## maxicamuk (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi There,

You really should consider a MAXI-0609A or B fro Maxicam. Great value for money and really easy to use. Combine it with Artcam Express for $150 and you've got a great routing package that would last you for years.


----------



## maxicamuk (Feb 23, 2012)

Maxicam routers are a bargain from Maxicam Uk


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

I would highly suggest investigating the Carve Wright series C machine. I use it in my shop to enhance my work. I also earn a good living from just the Carve Wright machine. Contact me for more information.


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is another source for cnc machines - CNC Router, CNC Laser, CNC Lathe, CNC Milling, CNC Plasma, Servo Motors, CNC Machines, CNC Milling and CNC equipments many models to choose from. Inexpensive and shipping isn't to high either. A friend just received his 4 x 8 machine lives in Georgia, paid out approx $7,000.00 for machine and shipping from China. Not bad and now he is making signs without any problems.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

*took the plunge*

well took the plunge today and decided on CNC Shark Pro Plus Heavy Duty Routing System and
In-Groove CNC Insert Engraving Tool Body & Knives 8 pc. Set -Toolstoday.com- Industrial Quality CNC Router Bit Set

kinda excite already built the table for it:dance3:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Curt,

I think you will be happy with the software, it's easy to learn and they have a lot of tutorials to help you out.

I have the Shark Pro and use Aspire software for 3d design. Just make sure you level your tabl and cut a spoil board so everything will cut correctly for you. Keep the tubes and screws clean and check nuts and bolts now and then.

Good luck, I think you'll really like it,
Mike


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

Should i spend the money on a good computer or can i get away with a cheap one for my shark
speaking of that... friday when i came home the UPS left a notice that he left my package in my garage 
so off i go to my new machine :yes2: yep theres my new Bosch 1617EVSTB router and theres the gantry...hmmm wheres the base :agree: seems UPS will deliver it Monday :nono: ......Not fair Not fair at all. This is cruel and unusual punishment!!!


----------

